# Classic Car Graveyard - Feb 2012



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago, SK and myself decided that we needed to get somewhere a bit different, so we called UrbanX and invited ourselves up to Cambridgeshire.

The man is a magical tour guide and he knows where all the local Mc Donalds are!!

Also in attendance where Trog, Mrs Trog, Chieftain and Ryan
______________________________________________________

Not a lot of story behind this one, just a heap load of classic cars amongst the trees on a plot of land.

Some of them have been there so long that the trees have grown through them, many of them have rusted so badly that they have collapsed into themselves in a brown mess of paper like metal





















































































​


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 28, 2012)

I like very muchly. Nice one Nelly.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun! Good work!


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice to see you all following the no old vehicle posts rule... :S


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

krela said:


> Nice to see you all following the no old vehicle posts rule... :S



Ahhhh, fella, that had slipped my mind (as most things do these days)

If you feel it best to take it down matey, then please do so, no offence taken at all 

You're the boss, boss!!!


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2012)

It's only an issue because it is increasingly apparent that these sites are getting raided by thieves as soon as they appear on forums.


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, it's not a problem fella, it is posted on some other forums, but i understand, the rules is the rules!!!!

Hit that big red button!!!!!

We can do a countdown!!!

10, 9, 8, 7, etc... etc...


----------



## night crawler (Feb 28, 2012)

krela said:


> It's only an issue because it is increasingly apparent that these sites are getting raided by thieves as soon as they appear on forums.



Don't look to be a lot worth nicking there. Love the photo's Nelly


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, its amazing what peeps will nick fella, if they will thieve Mrs Nelly's pot plants off the door step then they'll nick anything!!!


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2012)

Someone nicked my bird feeder the other day... Makes you wonder.


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

krela said:


> Someone nicked my bird feeder the other day... Makes you wonder.



I have noticed that those birds are getting bigger and bolder lately!!!


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol. Fat pigeons!


----------



## tattooed (Feb 28, 2012)

*Cooooool!*

Awesome place dude, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 28, 2012)

Nelly some great shots there indeed and Krela fair play not hitting the big red Button big thumbs up.
Im not a car man but do love these pics.
Zero details or history that could possibly steers the magpies in or give a steer to its location.
Showing clearly how responsible we are and will always strive to be.
God forbid the day when scum bag thieves dictate to what we can share.
But ever thought full we must be at times vague and vigilante for what we post.
Cheers fellas

SK 

Ref pigeons! talk with peaches 
It was messy = )


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 28, 2012)

There are some classic beauties there!


----------



## the_historian (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pics. What a waste.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2012)

Best photos yet! I was well lazy and just took a couple of 50mm arty shots. 

The local rumours are that it was a local eccentric that planned to do them up but never got round to it! 
Oh Nelly did you find the van full of wooden crates?


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Best photos yet! I was well lazy and just took a couple of 50mm arty shots.
> 
> The local rumours are that it was a local eccentric that planned to do them up but never got round to it!
> Oh Nelly did you find the van full of wooden crates?





Yeah, But they were metal ?


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep. My mistake, those dishes must have wiped my memory! Pics 13-15 of my original report show them, metal. 
All the more reason to keep the sites location out of the report title, responsible urbexers


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you should set up a busines sthere now Nelly... "Honest Nelly's Used Cars"...


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 29, 2012)

I loved this site when I visited.

Great report & pics  

Sorry I couldn't be there.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Feb 29, 2012)

where abouts is this place in cambridgeshire ?


----------



## John_D (Feb 29, 2012)

onthebusescrazy said:


> where abouts is this place in cambridgeshire ?


 And you really think Nelly is going to answer that?:biglaugh:


----------



## nelly (Feb 29, 2012)

onthebusescrazy said:


> where abouts is this place in cambridgeshire ?



Fella. My initial response was to be sarcastic. But that would be unfair as you are a new member and unaware of the situation. 

Have a quick read through the comments above by myself, Krela and Skeleton Key and I'll explain

Locations such as this have been robbed in the past by metal thieves, the price of scrap is high and people are skint. 

Last year there was a little cottage reported on here and other UE forums with a lot of classic cars within the garden, they were stolen within weeks, its generally suspected that metal thieves scour these sites to look for stuff to steal (cable, plumbing etc._

Hope this helps you understand



(I can't believe I managed to type all that without using the word Pikeys)


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 29, 2012)

More great pics mate! Don't remember that one full of crates, I seem to have selective blindness sometimes!


----------



## Munchh (Feb 29, 2012)

krela said:


> Nice to see you all following the no old vehicle posts rule... :S



lol, I was wondering when you were going to say that.

You just get better with that camera nelly. SK better get some pics up a bit quick as he's running a close second at the moment. 

There are still a few things of value (original steering wheels for one) so fair play on the location blackout. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stussy (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice pics of the vehicles, shame there can't be more on the forum for the understandable reasons.


----------



## nelly (Feb 29, 2012)

Munchh said:


> lol, I was wondering when you were going to say that.
> 
> You just get better with that camera nelly. SK better get some pics up a bit quick as he's running a close second at the moment.
> 
> There are still a few things of value (original steering wheels for one) so fair play on the location blackout. Thanks for posting.



I genuinely forgot about the ban. No I did!! Honest! 

I think the change in my piccies may be down to my new loan lens that I have fallen in love with and now need to start saving the sheckles to pay for it!!! (Thank you Mr Priority 7)


----------

